# April 09, Flashlights You Bought This Month.



## NonSenCe (Apr 1, 2009)

I just noticed that 09 makes =) (the smiley i actually use alot)

Its early in april. but i still prefer to keep months separate. 

i really like this as an idea.. monthly thread to "keep tabs on what people and youself bought" a way to follow flashholism.

no lights for me  yet.

this month i look at: 
L-mini2 = is it coming or not? -also his mce light intrigues me.

mce/p7/multicree= which to choose or do really i need it b4 in summer. warm tint preferred now after ONE day playing with c2h

and also IF nitecore d10/c2h/lummi raw arent "the one" then i keep an eye for deal of:

novatac120p/raclicky/jet pro3 st bvc/jetb pro1

and ofcourse in look out for "in need of flashligt fix".. 

cheap 1AA and 2AA light: dx akoray, romisen, etc.

budgeting at under 100.. hoping to stay under 150.. and maxing out at 200.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll include my list nearer to the end of April. On April Fool's Day, got myself 3 lights already....


----------



## mmajunkie (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing yet, after all it's only the 1st.

Unless some new lights come out this month, I believe I am all set.


----------



## auxcoastie (Apr 1, 2009)

mmajunkie said:


> Unless some new lights come out this month, I believe I am all set.


 
Junkie,
for all of us, those are famous last words!:twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 1, 2009)

I plan to pick up sabrewolf's Mini Chimera if funds permit but doesn't look too good at the moment


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 1, 2009)

* Pre- ordered the EagleTac M2X "Megalight" in the cool white.lovecpf*


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 1, 2009)

I pre ordered the SF Titan T1A ... not going to get it for another few weeks though.


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 1, 2009)

Waiting for the mailman to receive my Inova Inforce. Also getting the Jetbeam I Pro IBS 2.0, II IBS, II Pro IBS, and the III M this month.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 1, 2009)

In transit or pre-order.

-Ra Twisty
-EZAA
-Ti D10

I fell off the wagon - again!
:drunk:


----------



## scout24 (Apr 1, 2009)

D10 should be here tomorrow or Fri, Chimera mini prepay tomorrow, but that almost got bumped by the awesome looking Ti D10 in B/S/T... Must resist...


----------



## 1anrm (Apr 1, 2009)

For today got a little OT and got me an LD01


----------



## saabgoblin (Apr 1, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on an Old School body Lumaray FL12.


----------



## kirby999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought 7 , yes 7 ; Maglite Solitaires today in different colors. I thought I'd start myself a collection of small AAA lights and these are cheap and locally available . I know they aren't the brightest , but they are useful and most will never have a battery in them . kirby


----------



## baterija (Apr 2, 2009)

McC2S 2 stage switch. The last one showing in stock at the shoppe.  That will probably be it for the month.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Apr 2, 2009)

A Surefire X300 weaponlight with the XT07 pressure pad switch. Unfortunately, that's the only light purchase during the month of April. I see many more purchases in the coming months though.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 2, 2009)

Preordered an EZ AA. Always intersted in trying a small AA twisty.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I better quit for the month already.

EZAA (more than 1)
NC-ex
Tomahawk GP
Twisty Tw
Still waiting for Raptor from last month.

On Raptor and EZAA I broke my long standing no pre-orders because they sounded really ready to ship... hope I didn't make a mistake.

Better work on the B/S/T posting to get some money in the paypal account.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I added two more little junk lights, a Garrity Touch 'N Lite and a Sylvania Safety Band. Pics in Good Deals. I guess I could add the EZAA, but it was actually bought at the end of March.

Geoff


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 2, 2009)

Ordered an L1D body from Lighthound last night. Next week I'm looking at picking up either an E1L or a TK-11 R2.


----------



## mayo (Apr 2, 2009)

Nitecore extreme just came in, I might never buy another light again.........just kiddin.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 2, 2009)

Um....This month nothing except preorder on EZAA. Dont worry it will change


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Waiting on a Fenix TK40, but my credit card was zapped in March so maybe that doesn't count.

Having bought almost every light I could want, I've slowed waaaay down on the purchases. But that just leaves more spendage for knives, Maxpedition products and EDC stuff.*


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 2, 2009)

No new lights yet. I've over spent beginning of the year and trying to slow down a bit.

I want a JetBeam M1X and a DBS MC-E. I want to see if there is a dealer that ships to Canada cheaper than the $30 from BOG.

Otherwise, I am still on hold on my purchases until I save some money.


----------



## Mike.Austin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nitecore EZAA


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, April 1 was the first whole day I had my Ra Twisty (#0252). If my tax return comes back and I'm still in the mood, I'll either get a Tw-100, or commission a Milkyspit custom.


----------



## wadus (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess it counts if I bought them in March but received them in April right? If so, I have bought:

2 Gerber Infinity Ultras (from sale in MP)
2 Gerber Trios (from sale in MP)
Ra Clicky Executive

I believe all of the above are sitting at the post office right now waiting for me to pick them up in the morning. I just wish I had more time tomorrow to play with them all!


----------



## adept1 (Apr 3, 2009)

So far only Solarforce L2 (123/18650 w/ R2 5-mode), black, flat bezel, plus 3P style battery tube.

My first P60 light.


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 3, 2009)

STILL waiting for the L-mini II as well (wasn't it supposed to be out a month ago?).
Also trying to find the Stanley HID in walmart, but the one walmart i looked in didn't have it.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 3, 2009)

Malkoff M30 for my MD2 FINALLY! Also plan on building something off a FM 16340 body once my tax returns come in, ohh and my E2DL. Then thats all untill I get a better job :mecry:


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I went to a second walmart, and they DID have the Stanley HID, so I bought it, despite having approximately no use for it at all. However, I now have nearly satisfied my brightness needs.


----------



## ackbar (Apr 3, 2009)

I broke down and pre-ordered a nitecore EZAA Q35B and a Mag host off BST.


----------



## Sean (Apr 4, 2009)

Surefire M3 (w/KL6), Fenix T1, JetBeam M1X & a Surefire Titan T1A.


----------



## york2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a D10 R2 and ordered a TK40. I was thinking about pre-ordering a 5.11 Light for Life, but I have to think about that.


----------



## guam9092 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a Nitecore D10 R2 and preordered the EZ-AA.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

Got me a Ra Clicky 200Cn and pre-ordered the new EagleTac.


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 5, 2009)

No new lights, bought a M30 drop-in. I like the new little Fenix but won't buy one until I see some feedback. Would like to try out a T1A this year, depends on the job situation though.


----------



## Swivelguy (Apr 5, 2009)

Newbie here!

Picked up a Fenix E01 for my keychain, and a couple Niteize 1W LEDs for the 2AA maglites that live in my car and my desk at work.

I'm expecting a $100 gift card from credit card points soon, and I'm thinking about turning that into a Surefire E1L or E2L.


----------



## fixitman (Apr 5, 2009)

Birthday presents from me to me 

EZ AA, neutral tint
Zebralight 501, neutral tint
Eagletac P10A2, neutral tint

Recently did some outdoor testing of neutral tint vs cool white, and I am now in love with the neutral for outdoor work!

Now I'm looking into getting something in the 500-900 lumen range.


----------



## genotypic (Apr 5, 2009)

Preordered the Nitecore EZ-AA with the Q3-5B the day it was announced. Also saving up for the LF2XT and trying to resist myself from getting a Solarforce L2 and a Malkoff warm white dropin. 
This has gotta end!!


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 5, 2009)

I ordered Malkoff's M60. My next quest is a single cell multi level light either Ra or Novatac but I'm reserved from buying one yet.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought this Wolf Eyes 6AX Sniper MCE with a light output of 580 Lumens! A long time the price stuck on EUR 73,- and then I started to look what the price of these lamps is... and saw the P7 on flashlightcool.com for about $250,- !!! In Europe, these light always sell for a lot more, so I started to think of bidding on it, which resulted in another flashlight added to the collection 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270366589435

it comes new in box with the bill and 2 years' warranty. All goodies that were in the box come with it.

Although I'm not a big fan of LED-lights, this one must be awesome I think. Can anybody confirm or deny this? It has over twice the output of, let's say, an Olight M20 Warrior premium. That should be funny to say the least :green:

The next one will be a Lumens Factory D36 dropin with 700 Lumens of warm light :twothumbs
I already have the flashlight it should be dropped into: a Wolf-eyes M90 Rattlesnake with the short "150" extender and three of the matching batteries and a charger....


Timmo.


----------



## DesertFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Proton Pro on the way, and I'll probably order a Nitecore D10 R2. Building up my selection of single AA lights.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 8, 2009)

I've bought a Streamlight Scorpion and a Stylus so far this month.


----------



## Spence (Apr 8, 2009)

I pretty much completed my collection of the Fenix line and purchased the LD20, PD20, PD30, TK10, TK11, LD01, LD01 SS, an LD10 body and last but not least, the TK40 in all its' splendor and brilliant heft. I also bought a DX MTE M-3-2, MC-E. I hadn't bought any lights for a year (I was being so good):devil: then I went hog wild 'n crazy! I wonder if anyone can top 
NINE flashlights?!!




:nana:



:laughing::shakehead

It's a good thing I'm an old, retired, bachelor with no more alimony or child support payments. As it is, I'm getting therapy for this problem, however, I spent this weeks money for my session on a TK40, $150.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 8, 2009)

April so far, I bought 

#3 of this:






And #2 of this:







I'd better stop now!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 8, 2009)

It's been a good month so far :twothumbs Been browsing the marketplace bargain shopping and have found a couple great deals!

1. Surefire E1B body/tailcap, Surefire E-C adapter, Soloarforce bezel UCL lens, Malkoff M60W MC-E direct drive drop-in

2. Mag 2C with a direct drive luxV emitter, 3xCR123's, and glass lens

3. Surefire U2, luxV model

Also got a brand new Fenix TA30 on the way :thumbsup: Also a Ti clip and screws for one of my Ra Clicky's.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 10, 2009)

Earlier this week I received the (black) Solarforce L2 I bought in late March.

I liked it so much I bought another one in grey yesterday.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ive been good this month, the TR-C2 was a gift from a generous member:twothumbs






I have a DX MC-E coming and some 1.4A DX boards en route. Later this month I;m going to order some P60 module pills and reflectors and some Q5 emitters from Shiningbeam.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Must add AAA Killer from Photon Fanatic with 90ma driver and new led to my earlier post... How many days left in the month???


----------



## Rverdi (Apr 10, 2009)

RA Clicky 120 EDCE, another Novatac 120T enroute...

Plenty of time left this month


----------



## zx7dave (Apr 10, 2009)

Ra Clicky...used Novatac 120P


----------



## faco (Apr 10, 2009)

Just pre-ordered an EagleTac M2Xc4 - Neutral White :thumbsup:


----------



## saabgoblin (Apr 10, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> I just pulled the trigger on an Old School body Lumaray FL12.


Pulled the trigger again on a 2nd Generation Surefire L1 Digital Lumax, I think that I am working backwards so to remedy that, I hope to purchase a RA Twisty and then wait for the next wave from McGizmo, AKA, Don.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 10, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> April so far, I bought


 
Hallo ma_sha1,

Where to buy those flashlights?

Regards, Patric


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 10, 2009)

Fenix TK11 R2 and my GF bought me a RR 3Watt 2XAA Camo last week. One of the stores I buy from on the other side of town just got a bunch of PD 30s so one of those is in my near future and I'm still looking at an E1L for one my back packs.


----------



## 1dash1 (Apr 10, 2009)

So far for the month of April:



Complete lights:

EagleTac M2X (Cool White)
Surefire E2E SG
Parts and paraphenalia:

McClickie 2-stage tailcap
Surefire E-series head
Solarforce L2M (host only)
Arc LS head, 2xAA body, clickie tailcap, twisty tailcap
O-rings (RocketTomato's group buy)
A mess of stuff (UNIQ tailcap, batteries, lanyards, holsters, clips, rings, etc., from Lighthound)
18650 boring services (for two 6P clone tubes from Moddoo)
Bare aluminum Aleph 17670 body and tailcap
Sold or Traded:

FM 18500 body, E-series
Novatac 120P


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 11, 2009)

3 2AA Energizer 1 watt aluminum Rebel flashlights- $9 each
2 Brinkman 2D Cree Digital plastic flashlights- one was $10, one was $8
1 136 lumen River Rock Cree headlight-$10
100 Lighthound coin cell lights- 85 cents each

Total of 106 lights for around $140 in the last 10 days. I think it's time to slow down.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 11, 2009)

A Fenix TK40 (awesome) and TA30 (not here yet) and most impressive of all...a Streamlight Nano...(not here yet either...but looking forward to it)


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 11, 2009)

No lights for me this month...next purchases in May. Perhaps there will be some more Cree 5A or other warm-white emitters in production lights by then.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 11, 2009)

A LED Lenser V2 Triplex


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bought a Jet-I pro IBS v2, and my birthday was the 9th and I got a pretty nice present from a fellow CPFer..malkoff md2 host.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotta add a *Malkoff M30WF* and my *Teenie Burner*(laser) came in the mail from Kenom! And I bought a *Malkoff M30* earlier this month and one of the new *Solarforce L2M*'s. I thought I said I wasnt gonna buy any more lights/parts this month?


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 12, 2009)

Picked up a Fenix PD20 from 4-sevens a few days ago since I liked my P2D CE so much. I love it, it's my new EDC. The Q5 PD20 beam is brighter and warmer than the P2D CE and has *tons* more spill than my Surefire L1 Cree, although the L1 hotspot is much bigger. Thinking of giving the P2D to my boy (he'll be 6) for his birthday since he plays with it so much already.

This was my first flashlight purchase in almost exactly a year. My last purchase prior to this (April of 08) was a Fenix TK10, whick I keep in my truck for emergencies. It kicks a$$, too.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 12, 2009)

Hehe, had a good run the last few months with 0 lights, however ive just purchased:
TK40
TA30
E2E
A2

They shuold be ariving any day now.:twothumbs

Times are good at the moment, im gunna give it a rest for a while now though.


----------



## buickid (Apr 12, 2009)

6P + KT-1 IMR setup from the MP.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just One light this month, and I think that it should hold me at least until next month.

The Fenix TK-11 R2

I love this light. The size is just right, actually smaller than I thought it would be. The LED is perfectly centered. The tint is just right; and I love the fact that it uses an 18650 with the ability to fall back to Primary Cr123s. The General mode at 64 lumens is just right for all of my regular light needs. The Turbo mode (at 240 lumens) is perfect to reach out and touch someone. I really love this light and am very happy I was able to get one while they are still available to buy.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 13, 2009)

Couldn't pass up a good deal in the Marketplace and got a Gerber Trio and a Infinity Ultra, impressive little lights! 

Also got a Terralux 220 Lumen light. Makes a perfect compliment to the ED2L and takes AAs too!


----------



## rkJr (Apr 13, 2009)

Wasn't PLANNING on buying any lights this month but almost as if I had no free will, I bought:

1) LONGBOW / McGizmo PR-Head MC-E'd~(600 Lumens) from Toby
2) ElectroLumens "Firesword". 3,000+ Lumens from PsychoBunny
3) Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID 1,800 Lumens from PsychoBunny
4) On the list for SabreWolf's Mini Chimera too!

I need an intervention(but it will never work!)


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 15, 2009)

addiction won again. with cheap lure. 

surfed cpf last night.. was bored.. looked up on few threads that i hadnt read b4.. and ended up believing the hype. and bought one for myself too.. 

*Solarforce L2* 

dunno if i need it but i just wanted one last night 

needed a cheap fix to cure the want new flashlight. (didnt have any flashlights coming anymore.. all that i ordered before have arrived.. so i basically fed the need to have something to wait for too  )

-should of remembered my "eBay guide" *never buy anything after midnight*

Oh well it was first one this month!

_edit +add on: it came in today 23rd (ordered 15th) or maybe it came yesterday, didnt look at the post box.. didnt expect it to arrive yet. it took a WEEK! thats FAST! and.. it is puurdy and grey.. and shiny.. _


----------



## Max Brightness (Apr 15, 2009)

I was at Canadian Tire today getting new tires. I had a wad of Canadian Tire money I decided to part with. And for those that don't know, Canadian Tire is more than just tires.

So while I was waiting, I was curious and bought a Mini Maglite LED 2AA with "New multi-mode electronic switch"; 100% power, 25% power, Blink mode, SOS mode.


----------



## Max Brightness (Apr 15, 2009)

ackbar said:


> I broke down and pre-ordered a nitecore EZAA Q35B and a Mag host off BST.


 

Congrats buddy! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 15, 2009)

My Birthday was Monday the 13th.

I bought a second P2D Q5 at Lighthound on Tuesday and since Walmart in Livingston actually had a 2AA Coleman Cree light I got one of those today.

I tend to think that's it unless someone offers something on my WTT thread.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought a purple miniMaglite to give as a gift.


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got this Piritlight today from KD. It's a CREE MC-E K Bin that runs off 1x18650. I know opinions vary on the output of these lights but all I can say is it is incredibly bright. Easily beats my 3xCREE 500 lumen light. Way brighter than my 380 lumen SureFire. I'm impressed!

And, even though this is a lousy pic (sorry, too tired right now to take real pics), I think this is a VERY good looking light.


----------



## DesertFox (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got my Nitecore D10-R2. Earlier this month a Photon Proton Pro. Both nice lights. I'm on a single AA bender for the last couple months.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 17, 2009)

Stopped at a Lowe's tonight after work and found the newer Minimag led for $22. Very good light for the money but I would love to find a clicky for it.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 18, 2009)

I've got an UltraFire C1 and a Icon Rogue 1 on the way. Now the hard part is deciding what is next, Nitecore EX10, Fenix PD20, Novatac 120T or a 35W Oracle, but I think they will all have to wait until I get back from vacaction.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

Gander Mt camo G2. My first surefire hopefully will leave bullfrog's house for mine soon and arrive before end me april. Now if only paypal stops being a pita and gives me my money so I could use this little guy.


----------



## mmajunkie (Apr 18, 2009)

I first responded stating I wouldn't be buying any light this month.


I ended up buying the Nitecore D20, nice light. The PD has me very intrigued.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 19, 2009)

I just recieved a Dorcy 220 Lumen Rechargeable 41-4299. Found it mentioned in another thread. $41 delivered with ac & dc chargers. I just had to check it out. Looks like a great loaner, and a handy emergency light. Looks like a very good office or business stand-by light. The light seems pretty robust, but the chargers and the phono plug connection are week points.

Chargers use Mini Phono plug which is very strange. No charging lights of any kind.

Head removal is easy and allows the light to be used in candle mode like a minimag with a bare emitter. The emitter and driver board are fully accessible. This could be a great mod host.


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 19, 2009)

I've fallen of the wagon _hard_ this month after over a year of not buying any lights. Guess I'm trying to make up for all the lost time. In addition to the PD20 I purchased from 4Sevens earlier this month, I've just recently ordered a Ra Twisty from BatteryStation as well. I'm pretty excited about receiving this one. Looks like a tank, and from what I hear, it's really built like one.


----------



## hahnn002 (Apr 19, 2009)

Purchased a Maglite 2D Rebel and powered it with a 3s2p 6xAA pack out of a walmart light.

AND

Currently traveling in the mail from Flashlight Connection is a Dereelight DBS V3 3SM Cree R2 WC Flashlight with Extension Tube!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 19, 2009)

Ti Peak Carribean P4
HAIII Peak Night Patrol P4 18650

2 Peak brass Carribeans
2 Peak brass Matterhorn 3 led snow up
Peak brass Matterhorn 1 led hp
Peak brass Shasta 2xN cell 1 led

paid for Ti Chimera mini
pre-order Ti Rainbow La Petite Killer.

stuff:
arc AA adapter
mini flupic
500mah micropuck
350mah micropuck
p4 u2swoh's
k2 200 tffc
warm and r2 xpe's
4000k p4's

good month.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 25, 2009)

I picked up a second generation KL1 head for $50 at Gander Mountain. I've had it on my E1e for a couple days and so far I like it.

I'm trying to decide if I want a PD30, E2Dl, or another E1b for my next purchase.


----------



## TKC (Apr 25, 2009)

*I have managed to score a McGizmo Sapphire & Sundrop 3S.*


----------



## chaoss (Apr 25, 2009)

TKC said:


> *I have managed to score a McGizmo Sapphire & Sundrop 3S.*


 
That is a nice score indeed TKC :thumbsup:.

This month it is a Novatac 120T .


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 25, 2009)

Found the "Solarforce L2+L2M R2 Cree 300Lms "DIY" Matrix Torch" on ebay and couldn't resist, ordered two. Plus a Solarforce LM-1 to throw one on my AR.


----------



## hurricane (Apr 25, 2009)

SureFire C2 Centurion LED. Love it.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 26, 2009)

Mag 2D incan. Waiting on parts for a P7 mod.

shipped:
DSXOJ P7
UCL
Deluxe p7 heatsink from britelumens
Teflon wire
PVC pipe and fittings for a 18650 holder
:rock:


----------



## 1dash1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I'm done for the month...


Complete lights:

EagleTac M2X (Cool White)
Surefire E2E SG
Olight M30
Parts and paraphenalia:

McClickie 2-stage tailcap
Surefire E-series head
Solarforce L2M (host only)
Arc LS head, 2xAA body, clickie tailcap, twisty tailcap
O-rings (RocketTomato's group buy)
A mess of stuff (UNIQ tailcap, batteries, lanyards, holsters, clips, rings, etc., from Lighthound)
18650 boring services (for two 6P clone tubes from Moddoo)
Bare aluminum Aleph 17670 body and tailcap
Lightsaver Miser 3-stage tailcap (C-series compatible)
Sold or Traded:

FM 18500 body, E-series
Novatac 120P
SF A2 Aviator
SF L4
McGizmo Haiku


----------



## Da_Pilot (Apr 28, 2009)

For the month of April,

A TK40 and an M2X have been added to my collection 

Still waiting for the delivery of the M2X though


----------



## jgraham15 (Apr 28, 2009)

Purchased and received - NiteCore NDI R2, NovaTac 120T
In the mail (hopefully it will be here tomorrow) Olight M20 R2
On Order - Olight I20 Infinitum, LumaPower IncenDio V2

So five purchased this month! Not to bad for a newbie!!!!


----------



## woodrow (Apr 28, 2009)

I can add a Inova Inforce 6V to my Fenix TK40 and TA30...and Streamlight Nano.


----------



## dirtech (Apr 28, 2009)

I've bought two lights this month. Jet III M and LF3XT. Still waiting on the LF3XT.


----------



## Tom_123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here’ s my humbly addition for April

Received:

LiteXpress Workx 500
(I wasn’t impressed, so I sold it to a workmate… he loves it for unknown reason…well)

On the way:

Leatherman Serac S2

Solarforce L2 (BF-R2M-18650)


----------



## loszabo (Apr 28, 2009)

Muyshondt Enterprises Nautilus


----------



## callmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

Only two for me as well.

Ra Clicky 200Cn
Mac's Ellie II Quad P7


----------



## roscoeba (Apr 28, 2009)

Exactly only 12 days ago I asked my youtube viewers to suggest a flashlight for me to replace my non-working mini mag. I have since:

-Registered at CPF

-bought:
River Rock Cree 136L headlamp (Target)
Fenix L1D Q5 (local brick and mortar knife shop)
Fenix E01s n=2 (shipped from 4/7s)
diffusers
Lithium batteries (batteryjunction)

and the Piece de-Resistance.... Nitecore D10 R2 (on BO from 4/7s)

lovecpf


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 28, 2009)

I just ordered a Streamlight Proploymer 3 N.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 28, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I just ordered a Streamlight Proploymer 3 N.



I just looked up that light. It is very small and uses the not so common 3N cell.
Do you have a specialist use for a light like this?
Just curious.

EDIT: I just saw your CPF handle "American lockpicker"
I guess you are a locksmith or a bandit. .....joke


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 29, 2009)

Akoray K-102 AAA
Cree R2 Buckle Flashlight
MXDL 3W
Ultrafire 602C 1AAA (UV)
Tank007 TK-701
Tank 007 E06 2xAAA
Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil	
EagleTac P100A2
EagleTac M2X
Fenix LD01 SS
Led Lenser	AAA
Peak Matterhorn SS 3LED 110CP
Peak Kino Bay Brass AA P4
Peak Baltic SS P4
Solarforce L2 R2


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 29, 2009)

I just pre-ordered the M2X neutral white:thumbsup:
Not planning to buy any more lights anytime soon, I don't think I need them:nana:


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 29, 2009)

Gerber Infinity Ultra from the local REI.

Since I standardized my backpack lights to AA users, I wanted a backup for my L2D CE. The GIU is a solid, simple twisty that puts out just enough light with good flood for up close work. From what I've read here its a vampire, which I like.

What kept me from buying it was the lack of lens. I was worried that something could damage the led, but my Nano is built the same way and has held up fine while being carried in a pocket with keys and a SAK for months.


----------



## jgraham15 (Apr 29, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Akoray K-102 AAA
> Cree R2 Buckle Flashlight
> MXDL 3W
> Ultrafire 602C 1AAA (UV)
> ...


 

Damn! That is alot of flashlights!!!!


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 30, 2009)

just sneaked in another one for this month!

second flashlight of the month: L-Mini 2 warm tinted version from shiningbeam.

(1st was solarforce L2) 

I am SO proud of myself now! I managed whole month of April by buying only TWO flashlights! and with grand total beeing less than 75$!

happyhappyjoyjoy.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Apr 30, 2009)

I never realised flashlights could be soooo addictive... I'm new to this game but so far have managed the following this month:

- LiteFlux LF3XT
- Surefire C2 Centurion (incan) (P60 on it's way)
- JetBeam Jet-II Pro IBS
- NiteCore Extreme Infinity R2
- Lummi Raw NS

plus have a SolarForce L2 and Surefire e2e (incan) on their way....

Already the questions have started..." Why do you need 5 torches..." 

Pondering a Surefire LED but so far put off by UK prices... will keep looking for now.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

I only got a few lights this month, but lots of lumen:


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 30, 2009)

For the month of April, I think I only picked up a Solarforce L2-R2m. I guess I could say I also bought 2 MAG D lights. But those were used for hosts. :devil:


----------



## Mr_Black (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm new here and just got into flashlights. I've had a bunch of SureFire and Streamlight lights for tactical and home use but I'm just getting into LEDs, custom mods and all the other cool stuff on this forum.

This month I upgraded my Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff M60. Just put in orders for a Fenix PD20 (with LD10 & LD20 bodies), Fenix LD01 Stainless, NiteCore D10 R2 along with a bunch of batteries, rechargeable gear, and accessories. Also got my eye out for some more Malkoff drop-ins for my other SureFire lights. And I blame this forum completely cause this stuff sure is addictive.


----------

